# Wood grain textures for Sketchup - free!



## trumpetmonkey (12 Jan 2010)

Here are some useful woodgrain textures for sketchup:

http://www.woodmagazine.com/materials-guide/lumber/wood-grain-textures/

Anyone know of any more online?


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jan 2010)

Several here at Sketchucation

http://forums.sketchucation.com/viewtop ... lit=madhav

And lots here http://www.veneeronline.com/species.asp ... ory=lwdbdl

Choose "longwoods" and once you click on one you can make up panels of the size you want. The good thing about these photos is that they are properly to scale and include planks 12 feet long so when you import them into SU you don't have lots of unnecessary tiling. (You should also set the size properly in the SU materials editor at import time).


----------

